# Get help from Consultants to get job.



## vs1969 (Jan 11, 2013)

I know if I Googled this word, I could get a lot. However, my expectation is getting the answer from those who already gone through this phase, so I won't get into a mess.

I have been in I.T (ICT in NZ) for the past 10 years as a Software Tester with Automation Testing specialization. I live in India.

I am using the job site - Seek, and getting e-mail offers/job notifications.

Now, I came to know that, If I am not in NZ, then chances are very low.
My problem is for my EOI - I have 125 points only.

To get job offer, should I get help from a Consultant CANDLE/some other company etc. 
After getting the job offer, I will re-submit the EOI with more than 150 points.

Any advice is of great help!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

vs1969 said:


> I know if I Googled this word, I could get a lot. However, my expectation is getting the answer from those who already gone through this phase, so I won't get into a mess.
> 
> I have been in I.T (ICT in NZ) for the past 10 years as a Software Tester with Automation Testing specialization. I live in India.
> 
> ...


If a consultant can help you to get a job then that's great - they'll be worth it. As you say, you're near that magic 140 points and that would give you enough points _and_ a job to come to. 
But i'm afraid I've had no experience of using such agencies to job hunt. If anyone has used one they may post here. 
But meanwhile I'd suggest doing it yourself by getting onto Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site and getting your CV out there with a cover letter that explains your situation, and tries to show them just how keen you are to move.


----------

